# Competition question



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

My piano student, Jim Satyanarayan, is going to play in an intermediate competition in three weeks (it's in Turlock). They will be wanting short, not too technically challenging (this is intermediate, after all) pieces. The parameters are: you must have a Baroque competition, and something more modern to play.

Any suggestions for an atonal or avante garde piece that can be learned in this time frame. If it helps, his highest comfortable reach is a tenth.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Try Nikolai Roslavets. Early XXth century, he wrote few quite short and not virtuosic pieces for piano.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

A little surprising. I would compare Roslavets to Feinberg when it comes to virtuosity.


----------

